# this is more like it



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Can I start complaining that its too hot yet???????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Can I start complaining that its too hot yet????????
> 
> Jo xxx


not yet -my dad still has his jumper & vest on!!


it's 27ºC here at the mo:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> not yet -my dad still has his jumper & vest on!!
> 
> 
> it's 27ºC here at the mo:clap2:



Good god, put him outside lol !! Its 36C here. Mind you I still had my hot water bottle last night

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Good god, put him outside lol !! Its 36C here. Mind you I still had my hot water bottle last night
> 
> Jo xxx


gone up to 28º here now - mind you that's shade temp 

I'm in shorts & vest top seriously considering a spot of sunbathing

our living room is nice & cool though

too hot with the duvet & chilly without last night - the forecast here is temps dropping again for the next week or so, so I'm not taking them off yet


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Jo, I just gaped  at your post of 36deg C so went out to look at my thermometer......*41 DEG C!!!!!! *?!?!?!!! it is right out in the sun - is it really that hot??!!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I've got 31ºc in the shade in a completely north facing alcove & it's between 48,8º & 50ºc directly inthe sun. I'll have to take off me fishermans socks I think .


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The pools still cold. I just dipped my toe in it!! The sea has suddenly become quite rough, it was like a mill pond this morning - what does that mean???

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't help thinking that some of these are mis-readings. Temperatures can be extremely local. 

Last year I took the temperature at the front of my house and simultaneously at the back, with the thermometers always out of the sun of course. 

There was a 10C difference.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

well we braved the pool yesterday and today, according to the pool thermometer the water was 18. Quite starnge swimming when your feet feel like blocks of ice. 2 of the dogs joined us so cant be that bad


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

22C here in Cadiz this afternoon, very pleasant, wind has dropped and forecast is more of the same. My herb garden is going beserk, and the rocket is - er - rocketing!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Phew,
Had 36c in the shade here today.
Removed the electric blanket and brought in the fans in the same day.
Winter to Summer in less than a week.
Shame cos I only prefer the bit in between, so I might as well have a good moan.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> Phew,
> Had 36c in the shade here today.
> Removed the electric blanket and brought in the fans in the same day.
> Winter to Summer in less than a week.
> Shame cos I only prefer the bit in between, so I might as well have a good moan.


36c!!! Blimey!

I think it is a lot more temperate over here on the Atlantic coast. We rarely go above 30 except in July and August, and rarely below 10 in winter. So those bits in between (like today) are nice and long. I'll have to find something else to moan about.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Hot today (deffo saw 32 in shade), but a bit difficult to see the sky as a fire has been raging west of Gandia, with smoke going over towards Oliva and Denia. Was woken this AM with planes and choppers carrying water. It seemed to die down this afters, but tonite more smoke.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat said:


> Hot today (deffo saw 32 in shade), but a bit difficult to see the sky as a fire has been raging west of Gandia, with smoke going over towards Oliva and Denia. Was woken this AM with planes and choppers carrying water. It seemed to die down this afters, but tonite more smoke.


ah so that's why Móntgo looked like it was shrouded in haze.......

I did see on FB that there had been fires over that way, but it didn't occur to me that it was affecting us over this far


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*Gorgeous day!*



jojo said:


> Can I start complaining that its too hot yet????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Well it was 33 degrees here today and we swam in the pool, cold when we first got in as it was 17 degrees but i was in over an hour so couldn't have been that cold unless i was numb of course!!.More please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x:clap2:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Its been blowing a gale down here in Benalmadena overnight !, so it must be pretty rough down on the beach as the councils have been struggling to sort them before the Easter rush, guess they will have to start again ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

playamonte said:


> Its been blowing a gale down here in Benalmadena overnight !, so it must be pretty rough down on the beach as the councils have been struggling to sort them before the Easter rush, guess they will have to start again ?



Tell me about it!! My patio chairs are back in the pool . Its strange this wind cos it goes perfectly calm for about half an hour and then suddenly out of the blue there'll be a huge gust for about a minute or so, then it goes calm again!

I didnt know you were in Benalmadena Playamonte????

Jo xxx


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Well it was 33 degrees here today and we swam in the pool, cold when we first got in as it was 17 degrees but i was in over an hour so couldn't have been that cold unless i was numb of course!!.More please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x:clap2:


Excellent, where abouts in Costa Calida ? We just got back to Scotland on Thurday from San Javier and it was gorgeous there all week. Moving over in July...that'll be a nice hot drive


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

It's currently 18c in Aberdeen which could be classed as a heat wave...


----------

